# CROCK POT MASHED POTATOES



## NorthernWinos (Nov 18, 2006)

Here is another make-ahead recipe that helps take the pressure off on Turkey Day.

CROCK POT MASHED POTATOES

COOK: 
5 POUNDS OF POTATOES...ADD A BIT OF MILK OR CREAM AND MASH

ADD & MIX TOGETHER:
6 TO 8 oz CREAM CHEESE [ROOM TEMPERATURE]
1 CUP SOUR CREAM
1 TEASPOON SALT
2 TEASPOONS ONION SALT
1/4 BUTTER...OR MORE IF YOU WISH
SOME GRATED CHEDDAR CHEESE IF YOU WISH

MAY BE DOUBLED OR MORE TO SUIT YOUR FAMILY SIZE

PLACE IN GREASE CROCK POT AND REFRIGERATE TILL NEEDED.

COOK: ON LOW HEAT FOR 5-6 HOURS [DO NOT COOK ON HIGH HEAT]


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2006)

Ummm, that sounds really nice there NW.


----------



## Funky Fish (Nov 27, 2006)

Man, NW - you and I were on the same page. We did mashed potatoes and dressing in crock pots as well this year. It really freed up the oven, and I heard my mother-in-law say she was going to do dressing that way every year from now on.


----------

